# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  علماء فلك دوليون : اكتشاف 10 كواكب جديدة بعيدة عن الأرض

## salihmob

قال علماء فلك دوليون إنهم استطاعوا اكتشاف 10 كواكب بعيدة جديدة، بينها اثنان بحجم كوكب نبتون وواحد بحجم كوكب زحل.
 وذكر موقع "ساينس ديلي" الأميركي أن الفريق الدولي،  الذي ضم علماء من جامعة "اوكسفورد" البريطانية اكتشفوا الكواكب العشرة عن  طريق استخدام تلسكوب "CoRoT" الفرنسي.
 وقالت الباحثة المسؤولة عن الدراسة في جامعة  "اوكسفورد"، سوزان ايغرين: " إن إيجاد كواكب حول نجوم صغيرة هو أمر مثير ,  خصوصاً وأن الكواكب عادة تنشأ بسرعة أولاً قبل أن تستقر على نمط تطوّر أكثر  ثباتاً".

----------


## EZEL

سبحان الله العظيم , شكرا على الخبر أخي الكريم

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله العظيم

----------

